# Sharkin Sat 3/31 Chickenbone Beach



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Took the family and some good friends Saturday and got there about 3p. Had fresh mullet and some skrimps. Started out with the shrimps to try to get some Bluefish, Ladyfish or anything better than mullet. Didnt want to set out the shark lines too early while all the swimmers were frolicking in the surf.

Nothing useable on the skrimps so we started setting shark lines about 4p with the big mullet. Launching the yak with the surf and 15kt SW winds was something of a struggle. Got 2 lines set out about 150 yards out and let the waiting game begin. 

We had 3 or 4 runs but no solid hookups. Did get one small Blacktip on a skrimp but easily released her to grow up. Dustin caught a decent Spanish which we promptly rigged up on a shark line and yaked out. Within 15 minutes we had a solid run on that bait but again no hookup. I don't think we have ever had that many runs without a hookup. We were using circle hooks with a stinger but didnt work in our favor this time.

Either way it was a good day. Packed up about 8:30. It got pretty chilly trying to yak baits out in a heavy surf after dark. CallMeQuig joined us about 5p and showed us how to properly fill a kayak with water in a rolling surf and roll it over. He is da man! (Sorry Wayne!)


----------



## caddysdad (Nov 8, 2010)

*Where is Chickenbone Beach?***

***


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

It is the parking lot West of Pensacola Beach just before you enter the Ft. Pickens gate-Gulfside. We have caught some big sharks there during the Spring/Summer/Fall.


----------



## ace529 (Oct 14, 2011)

I have lived here my whole life and i know the reason that beach is referred to as chicken bone beach and i can't help but laugh every time someone ask why its called that.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

ace529 said:


> I have lived here my whole life and i know the reason that beach is referred to as chicken bone beach and i can't help but laugh every time someone ask why its called that.


And it never fails, anytime a new person hears that name they ask. It's generally followed by a PC debate.


----------



## mawfl15 (Feb 4, 2012)

beeritself said:


> And it never fails, anytime a new person hears that name they ask. It's generally followed by a PC debate.


 HA HA HA HA HA!!!!!Thats funny!! :thumbup: Would be real interested how some people try to explain CHICKEN BONE BEACH.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Actually the name was started by the black high school/college students themselves back in the 70's. It was a humerous way for them to name a part of the beach they enjoyed visiting. Everyone thought is was funny, white, black, brown or whoever.

Since this country has turned into a PC group of whiners, some have made it an issue of racism. However, most know better and understand who actually coined the nickname of Chickenbone.


----------



## MonkeyMaster (Feb 28, 2012)

That is a great piece of local history, that i can promise 90% of my generation does not know. now next time someone asks me why its called chickenbone i can give the historically correct answer!


----------

